# D-tuning, string gauge recommendations



## Blake1970 (Mar 1, 2011)

I want to try D-tuning, D-G-C-F-A-D on a floating trem. Will .010 - .052 work? Also will I have to block the trem or can I just leave it alone? I have asked a similar question in the past when I tuned one of my guitars to drop D tuning. I used .010 - .052 gauge and blocked the trem on it and it worked great. You know I think I just answered my own question! Any comments are welcome. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Kride (Mar 1, 2011)

Why would you need to block the trem? Anyways, what scale is your guitar?
10-52 is easily enough with 25.5" scale but some people prefer thicker gauge on 24.75".

I'm currently using Elixirs (10-52) in Db standard on 24.75" scale. Me likey. I previously used 12-54 d'addarios in same tuning and guitars but I thought the plain strings didn't sound all that good when they're that thick


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 1, 2011)

I looked it up and the scale is 25.5". Thanks Kride!


----------



## maggotspawn (Mar 2, 2011)

10's should work well. I actually have 9's on some Floyd equipped 6 strings in D Standard. Super slinky, the trem springs take up some of the slack though. I'd go with 10's next time around probably.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 2, 2011)

I took it in to have it setup and everything. I tried a few times, but could never get the tension correct. I kept busting strings. I went with Ernie Ball skinny top heavy bottom&#8217;s .010 - .052.


----------



## sleepy502 (Mar 4, 2011)

i use d'adderio 11-49 or ernie ball 11-48. but 10's would work.


----------



## BabUShka (Mar 4, 2011)

Kride said:


> Why would you need to block the trem? Anyways, what scale is your guitar?
> 10-52 is easily enough with 25.5" scale but some people prefer thicker gauge on 24.75".
> 
> I'm currently using Elixirs (10-52) in Db standard on 24.75" scale. Me likey. I previously used 12-54 d'addarios in same tuning and guitars but I thought the plain strings didn't sound all that good when they're that thick



I use 10-52 for both scales. Works very well imo. Perfect combo. 
The good thing about that gauge, is that I can use them in standard tuning too without hurting my fingers. 
Even works well in drop C with 24.75 scale. But that also depend on the pickups and amp.


----------



## coldandhomeless (Mar 4, 2011)

i have 9 ibanez rg's with floyds and 10's, tuned to d standard and double drop d. but it never really felt right to play and bend until i installed a WD tremolo stabilizer... not a block at all, just a piece of plastic that sits inside one of your springs and allows you to bend as hard as you want without your bridge moving... when it came in the mail, i thought there was no fuckin way it was what i wanted, but after putting it in, it was the best purchase i ever made. you can dive bomb and pull up, but if you let go, it will go right back to the center... the only thing is that no more flutter... i dont ever need a flutter lol... it turns a standard floating bridge into a zero resistance feeling trem... just follow the instructions, and if u need help, i can make u a video so u can make your own with a golf tee or a metal bolt or an allen wrench that is cut right... i mainly use sock needles, and i should patent it lol... if you break a string, it wont go out of tune either... unheard of for floating trems... WD tremolo stabilizer works... 20-30 bucks or email me [email protected]


----------



## Dvaienat (Mar 6, 2011)

10-52 in D will give the same tension as 9-46 in E. 
11-52 in D will give the same tension as 10-46 in E.


----------



## Kride (Mar 6, 2011)

NatG said:


> 10-52 in D will give the same tension as 9-46 in E.
> 11-52 in D will give the same tension as 10-46 in E.



Not necessarily, depends a lot on the set and brand IME. But I guess those are 'in the ballpark'.


----------

